# Login mit Sessions PHP Frage



## Gast (4. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,
ich bekomme folgenden fehler wisst ihr woran das liegen könnte
Ich weiß das ist nicht das richtige Forum dafür aber auf php-board und webmastermind antwortet keiner
lg Fridolin

Parse error: syntax error, unexpected \\\'<\\\' in c:\\\\Inetpub\\\\wwwroot\\\\form1.php on line 24


form1.php 
<html>
<head>
<title>4HIA</title>
</head>
<body bgcolor =\\\"#663333\\\" text =\\\"#FFCC99\\\" link =\\\"FF9966\\\" vlink =\\\"FF9900\\\" alink =\\\"FFFFFF\\\"> 

<hr noshade =\\\"noshade\\\" width =\\\"600\\\" size =\\\"3\\\" align =\\\"center\\\">

<hr noshade =\\\"noshade\\\" width= \\\"600\\\" size= \\\"3\\\" align =\\\"center\\\">

<center>
<font face =\\\"Castellar\\\" color =\\\"#FFCC88\\\" size =\\\"-1\\\">MAIN PAGE</font>


</center>

<?php

if($_POST[\\\"hallo\\\"] == \\\'login\\\')
{

$file = fopen(\\\"sessions.txt\\\", \\\"r\\\");
if($file)
{
$userinsession = array();
$login = 0;

while(!feof($file) )
{
$userexists = array();
$line = fgets($file, 60);
$userexists = explode(\\\"|\\\",$line);
array_push($userinsession, $userexists[0]);

if($userexists[0] == $_POST[\\\'benutzer\\\'] && trim($userexists[1]) == $_POST[\\\'passwort\\\'])
{
echo \\\"Willkommen $userexists[0]\\\";
$_SESSION[\\\'nutzer\\\'] = $userexists[0];
$_SESSION[\\\'kennung\\\'] = $userexists[1];
echo \\\"<font face =\\\"Castellar\\\" color =\\\"#FFCC22\\\" size =\\\"-1\\\"><a href =\\\"frames1.htm\\\" align =\\\"center\\\" alt =>WELCOME TO MY MAIN PAGE</a></font>

\\\"
$login = 1;
//break;
} 

}

if(!$login)
{
echo \\\"<center>Falsches Passwort oder Benutzer </center>\\\";
<center>
echo \\\"<font face =\\\"Castellar\\\" color =\\\"#FFCC22\\\" size =\\\"-1\\\"><a href =\\\"form1.htm\\\" align =\\\"center\\\" alt =>Zurück zum Login</a></font></center>

\\\";
}

}

fclose($file);
}

?>

</body>
</html>

form1.htm
<html>
<head>
<title>4HIA</title>
</head>
<body bgcolor =\\\"#663333\\\" text =\\\"#FFCC99\\\" link =\\\"FF9966\\\" vlink =\\\"FF9900\\\" alink =\\\"FFFFFF\\\"> 

<hr noshade =\\\"noshade\\\" width =\\\"600\\\" size =\\\"3\\\" align =\\\"center\\\">

<form action = \\\"form1.php\\\" method =\\\"post\\\">

<input type =\\\"hidden\\\" name =\\\"hallo\\\" value =\\\"login\\\">
<p align =\\\"center\\\">
*Benutzer* 
<input name =\\\"benutzer\\\" type =\\\"text\\\" size =\\\"30\\\" maxlength =\\\"20\\\">
</p>

<p align =\\\"center\\\">
*Passwort*
<input name =\\\"passwort\\\" type =\\\"text\\\" size =\\\"30\\\" maxlength =\\\"20\\\">
</p>

<table border align =\\\"center\\\">
<tr>
<td><input type =\\\"submit\\\" name =\\\"send\\\" value =\\\"senden\\\"></td>
</tr>
</table>

</form>

<hr noshade =\\\"noshade\\\" width= \\\"600\\\" size= \\\"3\\\" align =\\\"center\\\">

<center>
<font face =\\\"Castellar\\\" color =\\\"#FFCC88\\\" size =\\\"-1\\\">LOGIN</font>


</center>

</body>
</html>


----------



## Student (4. Mrz 2005)

Kannst Du mir mal bitte erklären, was Du da für "Escape-Orgien" veranstaltest? :shock:

Schau Dir diesen Beispielcode an:
:arrow: http://www.php.de/ftopic27125-8.html

Das sollte Dir helfen.

Grüße Ben.


----------



## Fridolin (6. Mrz 2005)

Weißt du was das ist

Parse error: syntax error, unexpected '<' in c:\Inetpub\wwwroot\form1.php on line 24

Unten sind die zwei skripte

form1.htm

```
<html>
<head>
<title>4HIA</title>
</head>
<body bgcolor ="#663333" text ="#FFCC99" link ="FF9966" vlink ="FF9900" alink ="FFFFFF"> 

<hr noshade ="noshade" width ="600" size ="3" align ="center">

<form action = "form1.php" method ="post">
	
	<input type ="hidden" name ="hallo" value ="login">
	<p align ="center">
	[b]Benutzer[/b] 
	<input name ="benutzer" type ="text" size ="30" maxlength ="20">
	</p>
  
	<p align ="center">
	[b]Passwort[/b]
	<input name ="passwort" type ="text" size ="30" maxlength ="20">
	</p>

	<table border align ="center">
	<tr>
		<td><input type ="submit" name ="send" value ="senden"></td>
	</tr>
	</table>

</form>

<hr noshade ="noshade" width= "600" size= "3" align ="center">

<center>
<font face ="Castellar" color ="#FFCC88" size ="-1">Michael Tomasitz</font>


</center>




<!-- 
<div align ="center">
<ul>
[*]text
[*]text
[/list]
</div>
-->

</body>
</html>
```


```
form1.php
<html>
<head>
<title>4HIA</title>
</head>
<body bgcolor ="#663333" text ="#FFCC99" link ="FF9966" vlink ="FF9900" alink ="FFFFFF"> 

<hr noshade ="noshade" width ="600" size ="3" align ="center">

<hr noshade ="noshade" width= "600" size= "3" align ="center">

<center>
<font face ="Castellar" color ="#FFCC88" size ="-1">Michael Tomasitz</font>


</center>

//<font face ="Castellar" color ="#FFCC22" size ="-1"><a href ="frames1.htm" align="center" alt=>WELCOME TO MY MAIN PAGE</a></font>



<?php

//echo $HTTP_POST_VARS['benutzer'];
//echo "Dein Passwort ist". $passwort. "

";
//echo "Dein Benutzername ist $benutzer";
if($_POST["hallo"] == 'login')
{
<!-- echo "Dein Benutzername ist ". $_POST['benutzer'] .". 

"; -->


$file = fopen("sessions.txt", "r");
if($file)
{
$userinsession = array();
$username = $_POST['benutzer'];
$password = $_POST['passwort'];
$login = 0;

	while(!feof($file) )
	{
	$userexists = array();
	$line = fgets($file, 60);
	$userexists = explode("|",$line);
	array_push($userinsession, $userexists[0]);

	if($userexists[0] == $username && trim($userexists[1]) == $password)
	{
	echo "Willkommen $userexists[0]";
	$_SESSION['nutzer'] = $userexists[0];
	$_SESSION['kennung'] = $userexists[1];
	echo "<font face =\"Castellar\" color =\"#FFCC22\" size =\"-1\"><a href =\"frames1.htm\" align =\"center\" alt =>WELCOME TO MY MAIN PAGE</a></font>

"
	$login = 1;
	//break;
	} 

	}

if(!$login)
{
echo "<center>Falsches Passwort oder Benutzer 
</center>";
<center>
echo "<font face =\"Castellar\" color =\"#FFCC22\" size =\"-1\"><a href =\"form1.htm\" align =\"center\" alt =>Zurück zum Login</a></font></center>

";
}

}

fclose($file);
<!--
if(in_array($_POST['benutzername'], $userinsession) )
{
echo "Dieser Benutzer existiert bereits";
} 
-->
//echo $_POST['benutzer'];
//echo $_REQUEST['benutzer'];
//import_request_variables('p', 'p_');
//echo $p_benutzer;
}

?>

</body>
</html>
```


----------

